# Toddler perineum- something unusual



## roze

Hi I hope that someone can assist with this as I am not sure whether or not to make a Dr's appointment. One of my twin daughters has developed what looks like a flap of skin on her perineum. This has appeared only in the last few weeks. I thought initially it was a sign of piles but now I realise it can't be as not in the right location.  It isn't red or sore, or giving her any trouble. It just looks odd.  If anyone has any ideas or suggestions as to what it might be it would be appreciated. It doesn't look like a growth or a cyst or anything like that.
Getting a doctors appointment isn't easy and could take us a fortnight for non emergencies but I will take her if necessary but thought I'd sound people out first.. Many thanks for any advice.


roze  xx


----------



## nichub

hi roze, it could just be a simple skin tag, its probably worth getting it checked out anyway by your gp

best wishes

nic
xx


----------



## roze

Thanks, I thought this too, but will check with my GP when we get an appointment.


----------

